# Binocular belt hook



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Check Lancasters. I thinnk they have them. I use a carabiner on my belt. It more secure because it closes and I don't want to accidentally drop my $300 binos. You can usually pick up a carabiner at your local hardware store for a couple of bucks.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Check Lancasters. I thinnk they have them. I use a carabiner on my belt. It more secure because it closes and I don't want to accidentally drop my $300 binos. You can usually pick up a carabiner at your local hardware store for a couple of bucks.


I'll check Lancasters...Thanks.

Hey, I just checked Lancasters archery, and didn't see them...

It might have been the wrong place or something...

You got a link to their site?


----------



## DEANO914 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check Lowes or Depot, If its what I think your describing its made for cordless drills or other tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I'll check Lancasters...Thanks.
> 
> Hey, I just checked Lancasters archery, and didn't see them...
> 
> ...


I believe you're talking about the Neet accessory belt hanger. Lancaster has them listed for $6.99 ea. The item number is: 3300037 
I have one and they work great.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

DEANO914 said:


> Check Lowes or Depot, If its what I think your describing its made for cordless drills or other tools.


Yeah...It does look ALOT like that thing that comes free with the TV infomercial for the "Grab-It" extractor deal!!!

WOW...Thanks dude...I'm gonna have to check those out to see if they carry them...and see what they look like.

That might be exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

this?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nope...

Thanks for the help though, Rodney...

...but I'm gonna have to keep researching.

Anyone else got anything?


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

It looks really similar to this...but doesn't swivel from side to side...

http://www.toolventure.co.uk/Tool_Belts_Holders/Tool_Holders/_Drill_Holders/sc1367/p238.aspx


----------

